# Modena pair up for adoption



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

pair of modenas that need a good home. will ship, you pay for shipping.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

Cant see pics,but i will take them,my son will be thrilled!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, they have been adopted.


----------

